# College student needing a trailer



## seven7max (Oct 2, 2010)

I am trying to figure out what my best bet is on finding a 2 trailer(slanted or ramp). I have a small mare and a Draft horse so I do need room. I have no problem with used at all seeing as I am still in college and I really do not have that much money. I would love an aluminuim horse trailer since they last forever and my boyfriends step dad works with aluminuim on boats. I am at a complete loss. I cannot go to the vet so I have to pay extra for them to come to my house, not trail rides, no going to friends houses, or going to visit my boyfriends mom who has a horse of her own. I am tired of not having a way to go with my horses. Somebody at least give me some helpfull advice on being patient or an idea on how to find a trailer I can do payments on. Please...:? I have checked craigslist and everything I can think of and I am running out of ideas.


----------



## Sianora (Sep 29, 2010)

*craiglist*

I dont know where you are located, found this on craiglist St Louis, free trailer...
Free Horse Trailer


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, I wish there was a free trailer near me! I'm tired of relying on everyone else! *runs off to look*

My only advice is to keep looking and keep saving money. That's what I'm having to do......


----------



## seven7max (Oct 2, 2010)

I am located in Havana, Fl. 20 Mins outside of Tallahassee, Fl. I checked the posqt and said that it had been deleted, but thank you for helping.


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

i am kind of in the same boat as you, except im not in college..yet. im still a junior in high school and no one is hiring so i cant get a job =/ there is a woman at my barn who said she would take me to all kinds of places, but hers is a 2 horse straight load..and my horse is absolutely terrified of them. does slants fine, but idk what it is about the straights.

just be careful about craigslist because i sent a message to one trailer deal, that was too good to believe, and it ended up being a scam. there are lots of those going on right now apparently, they usually have something to do with family members and iraq. i didnt lose any money, but very well could have if i was too naive to know a scam when i see one.


----------



## seven7max (Oct 2, 2010)

I know it is terrible. I actually did the same and then posted what "her" response was to the trailer part of the forum. I am now having problem with having enough money for winter. Vet called and told me one horse is due for float and both are due for shots.


----------



## seven7max (Oct 2, 2010)

Well I think I have found a trailer. It needs some wrok, but for a good price it is worth it. Going to check it out as soon as the guy gets back in town.


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

hoorayy  i hope it works out for you!


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

Did it work out for you?


----------



## seven7max (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes it did. I am the proud owner of a two horse trailer. It needs a lot of work, but it will be worth the cost($300 plus fixing) in the end.


----------



## seven7max (Oct 2, 2010)

So now I need suggestions on how to fix it up. I got it yesterday afternoon and I have already staterted ripping out the old padding and any other thing that looks crummy. I will post pictures so that I can get every one's opinion. Like I said it is my first trailer so I am very happy about it. Please do not reply saying that it looks unfixable (I know my horsey friends won't . I have just seen a lot of people say that is the only reason I mention it. Sorry I said anything.


----------

